# BMW 530I (E39) Champagne Sport



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I thought I'd try the Megs MF correction system with my DAS 6 Pro on my (soon to be next month) 10 year old BMW.

Now I've tried before but with Menz foam pads and polished but with average success. I'm fussy.

Bought all the stuff form Clean your car (Thanks Tim) but I didn't use the Megs Finishing wax. Instead I used the Megs Carnuba wax.

So, stuff used;

*Exterior*
Carnuba car shampoo
Elbow Grease (APC)
Bilt Auto Hammer (soft) clay
Tardis
Wolf's Brake duster
Brake cleaner
Megs MF pads with Megs Compound
Megs Carnuba wax (2 coats)
FK1000p (on bodywork and Alloys)
Autoglym car glass polish
"Black pack" for faded plastic (Poundland item)
Autoglym metal polish for grilles

*Interior*
APC
Gliptone leather cleaner and dye, followed by conditioner.
Autoglym car glass polish
Lint roller for rear shelf

..... and a selection of brushes.

Regime was a good soaking with car shampoo mixed with APC. Good clean and clay. Then another quick clean and dry, before it went into my garage for a minor strip of parts (bumper strips, sensors and grilles).

Took a while to get the right technique with the MF pads, but one disintegrated during correction. I also took the tips on the website to go sparingly with the FK1000p. It worked.:thumb:

There was some horrendous holograms on the doors and rear bumper. Finished pics don't do it just justice (light was fading) but I'll take some better shots this week and finished off ones of the interior. Apologises in advance.

Took the opportunity to get some minor rust (boot pressure pad and filler cap) sorted and car resprayed. Calipers also repainted silver with Hammerite. Headlamps and rear lenses also polished. Upgraded Angel eye bulbs for LED ones.

Alpinas also placed an the car for a few weeks before winters take their place. Replaced the black grille with a new chrome one.

More pics to follow but enjoy these for now :thumb:


































































After Tardis










































































































Some poor 50/50


























Roof before Correction









After



































































































































































Interior shots at the end of the week :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Excellent work and lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Lovely car!! Pristine.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply stunning, anil!! :thumb:

Does your Missus know you're using the curtains to protect the car bits? :lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

very nice e39, always liked these. lovely black too. i prefer the wheels in the first pics though, im not a major lover of many alpine stuff tbh :s


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I need another shower now.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What a lovely looking E39


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work on a lovely car, the Megs MF pad, really its something they need to address as its happening to nearly everyone, to the extent its become unfeasible to use their pads if potentially you could go through a set (or two) doing 1 car !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

A rainbow shot too. :thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job:thumb:
That E39 looks really nice.


----------



## Billy32 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work. 
Always loved e39's


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very tidy example you've got there mate, done a great job as well :thumb:


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Great result:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work! lovely reflections :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice, and echoing Robert's comments re. the pads, you're not alone; I've killed a ridiculous amount of them now! Shame as it's a cracking system, let down by the pads short lifespan.

BTW, what's the champagne bit all about in your title? I opened this expecting to see a champagne coloured 5 series :lol: Please tell me you're not referring to the leather colour?!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks alot better bud


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Refined Detail said:


> BTW, what's the champagne bit all about in your title? I opened this expecting to see a champagne coloured 5 series :lol: Please tell me you're not referring to the leat
> her colour?!


They are a run model of the last of the E39 shape. As a result, they come well specced.

150 Champagne 1 made
150 Champagne 2 made

Have a quick look here. Mines on the cover and featured car :thumb:

http://forum.bmw5.co.uk/topic/58066-e39-champange-ii-edition/page__hl__+shucks#entry597427


----------



## Hazzard (Oct 15, 2012)

Always wanted an E39 and this has only added to that desire


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

E39 Best looking BMW ever made. Nice job and I prefer the Alpinas, Pain to keep clean but they look right on that car.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

love the car...good work


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great looker


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good mate, recognise you from forum 5.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Gleammachine said:


> Looks good mate, recognise you from forum 5.:thumb:


Yup. I only wish I had your talent :thumb:


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

that is one stunner of a e39 mate,looks a nice deep glossy shine to it now,i prefer the m parallel alloys to the alpina's though!! cracking job.


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely work. Nice motor too. Like the interior and exterior colour contrast.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks.

I'll try and get some interior shots up by the weekend.


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

great car, looks very cool... and one of the nicest BMW's to drive imo

enjoy it


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

AnilS said:


> They are a run model of the last of the E39 shape. As a result, they come well specced.
> 
> 150 Champagne 1 made
> 150 Champagne 2 made
> ...


 Learn something new everyday. My bad!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow stunning results


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

Great job and your E39 looks really classy.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic job, as mentioned that's a lovely car!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice job mate

like the Alpina alloys :thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a real soft spot for the E39s, really needs the original wheels back on, the alpina wheels ruin it for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

Car is 90 - 95% swirl free now.










As promised, some interior pics. I was very hard on cleaning the interior, especially the leather.

I sent off a sample of the leather to the Liquid leather people, and used gliptone products, after a good clean with an APC. Worst excess can be seen with the flash on. Dye can be seen working also.

Metal trim wiped down with baby oil.










Drivers side bolster



























Shiny wheel









then not so bad using magic eraser









Finished










































































Thanks for looking


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Dizzle77 said:


> Excellent work and lovely motor :thumb:


hear hear.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent write up loving your high standards. Just like it should be.


----------

